# Trying out the Consignment Route



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

*Getting Ready..........*

So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.

One thing lead to another, and I was asked if I would be willing to sell my artwork on consignment at her shop?

At first thought, the answer is "Of course I would - I would be GLAD to!", but then I took a step back and thought about it….....

- The shop is over 45 Minutes away - not too bad if I would only make trips every few weeks.
- I would now be doing this as a J-O-B, even if part-time. I sell works all the time, but not for profit.
- I would have to start stack cutting pieces - something I have done before, but not on a regular basis.
- I wouldn't know who I was doing this for anymore - kind of takes the "personal" part out of it.

I thought about it for over a week and came to this conclusion:

If you never try something, you never know if you would enjoy it and….... I'm one to try anything at least once. 

So…......... I agreed to take a bunch of my pieces to the shop on May 30, 2011. TOMORROW!

I decided to do this only six days ago and I have NO inventory! Doh!

So, let's just see how many cutting I can do in six days.

First out of the gate - Escher's White Cat. Pretty easy and I can do four of these at once:










Next Day - Abbey Road w/ the Beatles in solid Poplar - can only do two at once:










Next Day - Roy Lichtenstein's "Crying Woman" - Was able to cut three of these in Baltic Birch:










Following day I tackled the hardest piece - Audrey Hepburn Ala "Breakfast at Tiffany's" - one in solid Cherry and two in Baltic Birch:










Saturday arrived and I was ahead of schedule…........Cool!

I decided to pull out one of my new patterns and try it out - The Blues Brothers. Four of them:










These were done by mid-afternoon, so I still had a little time left….... let's do a playing card puzzle Ala Steve Good:










That does it!

I created 17 Pieces in six days and was still able to put in a 40+ hour work week and do all the normal day-to-day chores that a homeowner is supposed to do. A little tired of the scrollsaw, but not too bad.

Not too shabby.

I figure I will take these 17 pieces and a few of my other ones that I didn't sell yet and see how this works out.

Oh yeah - make that 16 pieces as I plan on keeping one of the Blues Brothers for myself. ;-)

More to come…..................

-bob


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Getting Ready..........*
> 
> So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.
> 
> ...


Very nice and I love the projects let us know how they do in the shop.


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Getting Ready..........*
> 
> So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.
> 
> ...


Good work and good luck on your new adventure.
flint


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Getting Ready..........*
> 
> So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.
> 
> ...


Good luck man…I understand your reluctance about doing it as a J-O-B. Keep tuning in to your atitudes and thoughts to see if it is working and…let us know. Nice work.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Getting Ready..........*
> 
> So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.
> 
> ...


The part I understand is the personal part… I love to see the faces when I deliver… I recently put some work up on another friends stand at a show and when she sold several of my peices… I was of two minds… I loved that fact that someone bought my work… but was sad that I did not get to meet them and see what they really thought…
Well… good luck to you…


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Getting Ready..........*
> 
> So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.
> 
> ...


Larry,

Yes, I think you have echoed exactly the way I feel. I am honored that someone wants to purchase my work, but am sad that I don't know or will even get to meet the person.

I guess there is a first time for everything.

-bob


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Getting Ready..........*
> 
> So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.
> 
> ...


That's cool that you've found a place to sell your work. Have you thought about copyright infringment issues if it the Beatles or The Blues Brothers lawyers come a looking for you? Seriously, have you looked into that? I see you changed the stripes, maybe that's enough for it to not be an issue. 

BTW, that playing card puzzle is a neat idea.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Getting Ready..........*
> 
> So, My wife and I visited a "Kitschy Artsy" shop in Havre' De Grace, Maryland a few weeks back and started talking to one of the owners about a really nice Stained Glass Portrait of John Lennon. My wife mentioned that it looked a lot like one of my scroll-work pieces.
> 
> ...


Well done and best of luck with it all.

Doug


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

*And away we go!*

Well, my wife and I took the 45 minute drive to the shop this past Monday on a SCORCHING hot and humid day.

I was supposed to meet one of the three ladies that run the place - instead two of them were there and very eager to meet me and go through my work!

They were very nice and honestly stated their thoughts on whether or not the pieces were "matches" with the overall "vibe" of their shop.

ALL the Beatles & John Lennon were snatched up quickly.

Bruce Lee, however, went back into the traveling case.

It went on like this until the vast majority of my works were accepted, inventoried and priced.

They were also able to give me some very good advice on making my works more "professional". Mainly just adding some Identification stickers on the backs as well as an informational card to give out with the sales.

The visit lasted around a half-hour and it was a true pleasure!

We then got a bite to eat, walked through a couple of shops and decided it was WAY too hot to do much else, so we jumped back into the truck and headed back home.

Now we wait and see how things sell. I have a good feeling about this - I hope it lasts. 

I asked for some pictures of whatever display they come up with when my works are up - I'll be sure to post and update.

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *And away we go!*
> 
> Well, my wife and I took the 45 minute drive to the shop this past Monday on a SCORCHING hot and humid day.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you on this venture, Bob. I really hope that you do well. Your work is so nice and it would be great to see you make a little extra doing something that you love to do. Did you bring any of your puzzles? Or was is mostly portraits? Keep us posted on how things are and YES! add pictures when you get them.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *And away we go!*
> 
> Well, my wife and I took the 45 minute drive to the shop this past Monday on a SCORCHING hot and humid day.
> 
> ...


I did bring up both a playing card puzzle and the dollar bill one to show. They were impressed with them but were mostly interested in the portraits. I think they have more wall space than shelf space.

That's all good though - I like giving those puzzles away - makes me feel good. ;-)

-bob


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

KnotCurser said:


> *And away we go!*
> 
> Well, my wife and I took the 45 minute drive to the shop this past Monday on a SCORCHING hot and humid day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. This will be interesting to see how it develops.

It seems to me that the portraits are a natural winner for sales of this type. A lot of people have walls that could use some sprucing up. And like the say 'anything Beatles'.

And Man, it has been hot! Yucky!
Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *And away we go!*
> 
> Well, my wife and I took the 45 minute drive to the shop this past Monday on a SCORCHING hot and humid day.
> 
> ...


Good luck with this, Bob. I look forward to further developments.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *And away we go!*
> 
> Well, my wife and I took the 45 minute drive to the shop this past Monday on a SCORCHING hot and humid day.
> 
> ...


good luck 

Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *And away we go!*
> 
> Well, my wife and I took the 45 minute drive to the shop this past Monday on a SCORCHING hot and humid day.
> 
> ...


Do you mind telling us what kind of prices things are set at and what their commision is by percentage? The reason I ask is I tried the consignment shop route once upon a time. I had the prices set just as absolutely as low as I could possible go (my cut after their commission). If I'd gone any lower I'd had rather used the portraits as firewood than to sell them. Still though, after a month, they were begging me to go lower. I politely explained that the only way I could lower the price was if they were to lower their commision percentage. After the ninety day contract was up, I pulled my items. 
There was one other guy that I know of selling scrolled portraits. I don't like to put down anyone else's work, but you could put mine and his beside each other and tell who took more time on their work. He was selling a lot of portraits, at ten buck a piece (shop price, so he made less after commission). There was no way I could compete with that price, and wasn't about to try either.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

*Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*

Good Morning!

I was asked a couple of questions yesterday about my recent foray into the sales world, so i thought I would take a minute and answer some of them….........

William asked a bunch of very good questions yesterday, so I'll start with those.

I won't go into the actual prices they placed on items - mainly because I am not quite sure what those prices are yet. However, I will state the prices are most certainly fair to me and I hope fair to them.

When we sat down and looked at each piece, I was asked what I normally charged for it and then to consider what I would be willing to receive for it, knowing that someone else is now doing the work of selling this piece for me. All prices we discussed were what *I* expected from each piece - the prices they set are really up to the ladies at the shop as I trust they know much better than I do what will sell at what price.

The agreement we made was for a 60% / 40% split, which I believe to be both "standard" and totally fair. That means 60 percent goes to me, not them. ;-)

William, it's a shame you had such a poor experience trying this route. I sure hope mine is better, but it's just starting so I can't tell yet. Please don't think that all of these shops are the same - if you are still event he least bit interested in this try out other shops! You done some really great work - I particularly love your full-form horses and animal items! I am sure a shop will make room for those if you choose that route.

As far as seeing prices as low as 10 dollars for a cutting, I think I can shed some light on this - If you were to do a really simple pattern, you could easily finish a piece in a half an hour. Now, combine that with stack cutting five at a time an you are now making 100 dollars an hour! Even with a 60/40 split you are making 60 bucks an hour.

I recently saw an article where an artist would do a REALLY complex work and use two pieces of BB Plywood and sandwich as many as 50 pieces of card-stock colored paper in between them. He would sell the two pieces of wood for as much as he could get for them and then sell the paper cuttings for two or three dollars a piece. He wound up making around 200 dollars for each cutting effort - works for me!

Now my prices are nowhere nearly this low - mainly because I do really detailed work which takes a lot more time than 30 minutes per piece. I also work a lot in solid hardwoods which cost more money as well as not allowing one to stack cut more than two at a time sometime.

Sheila asked if I took anything with me other than portraits? At the last moment I tossed in a couple of puzzles I made (a dollar bill and a playing card). The ladies were impressed with them and we talked about how they would be really good for gifts, but I think they really didn't have the shelf space to display them. They had a lot of walls and not a lot of shelves.

I was told that my work went up on the wall yesterday, so we will see how they sell. Fingers are crossed! 

Also a few pictures are promised which I will post in a follow-up to this blog when i get them.

Thanks for all the encouragement and wished luck!

-bob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


The consignment shop I tried did a 50/50 split. 
I do stack cut my portaits, and I actually have a couple that if they had sold at a price where my cut would have been ten dollars, I would have been happy. However, even stack cutting four at a time, I couldn't make them understand that the ones they were most interested in dropping to ten dollars (that's five dollars for me), there was no way I could do it. One of the ones the lady told me she was sure would sell at ten dollars was this.








That measures 10"x20" before being framed in a mahogany frame that I built. I just couldn't do it. 
Now granted this shop sold mostly smaller items. They were the ones that contacted me saying they were trying to find local craftsman to help put nicer items in there shop. The problem is that nicer items don't sell as cheaply as, well, not so nicer items. My price on this was $20, my cut. I think that was reasonable. I told them that if someone came in wanting to haggle (as some people do in these type of shops), I would take $18 (my cut). 
I also set a wanted price and a bottom dollar price on all my items, as they did tell me that they often get customers that want to haggle over prices. 
They were also interested in (as they put it), "higher end children's toys". So I offered to put this in their shop.








Now this is normally a $150 item. I told them though that I could drop my cut down to $100. That's the best I could do and was only willing to do that because I figured with the exposure they could sell a lot more of them than I could. They immediately requested for me to come down to $50 for my cut. That would be them selling them for less than I do and still keeping 50% of the profits. 
It became apparent quickly that I just wasn't compatible with this shop. 
All shops are not created equal though. I am aware of that. At the time I tried this, that shop was the only shop of it's kind around here. It has since went belly up. I was recently contacted though. There is a shop opening downtown in an area where there are a lot of tourists and quite a few art stores and higher end merchandise stores. There is a lady that seen my work who wants to open a gift type consignment shop and wants to know if I'm interested. As soon as plans are final she's supposed to let me know so I can go check out the location and discuss details with her. We will see.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


William,

The last supper work would sell in my area for 60 dollars without a frame. The store I deal with is located in a tourist area as well and would charge upwards of 70 bucks for this. That would be 42 dollars to you per piece. If you stack cut a few of them…........ pretty nice!

I am not sure about the toy, but I most certainly wouldn't drop the price below a hundred.

Do you have any "Info Cards" for your items that let people know that the piece was entirely hand-cut and the process you go through to do this? If not, I would suggest you take a minute or two to do so.

Most certainly pursue other shops if that's your interest - and be sure to go to the with your eyes open - forget about that one bad shop. Your work is far too good for those prices.

-bob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


Your price suggestion for the Last Supper repeats what I have found out too often. Sometimes the area dictates price more than anything else. That's why I'm interested in getting into this new shop that's opening in the area where there's tourists. For several years now the area I live in is broke. Tourists usually bring spending money with them though and don't mind spending it on unique items they may not be able to buy wherever they come from.
I live in Vicksburg, Mississippi. We were once a great toursit destination because of the history here. Back in the nineties though, they built a casino. We now have a total of five casinos and they're talking about building another one. Back when the vote came up for casinos, I was one of the voters that voted no. It seems a majority of the people here though wanted to allow them. Anyway, now the majority of people in Vicksburg are broke, jobs are scarce, but the casinos make plenty. The ba things is that since the local government gets a percentage of those casino profits, as long as the casinos do good, they don't care about anything else. The additional kick in the guts comes from our local "tourism committe" who used to promote our hitsorical distinations, now only promote the casinos. We even have locals that have no idea about the Civil War history here, or that we have a museum dedicated to Coca-Cola, because it was first bottled in Vicksburg.
I've gotten off topic. I apologize. I'm trying to explain though that the money just isn't here except for very few select areas. That's what I want to do, is to get into those select areas. I'm hoping the lady I talked about in a previous reply can close the deal on her shop downtown.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


That is a shame - I feel for ya.

Have you ever thought about making wooden poker chips? ;-) When in Rome…......

Good luck!

-bob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


I do my wood work mostly for the joy of doing it. I think going into production mode to make poker chips would eliminate that joy.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


William,

That was kind of a joke, hence the " ;-) "

Maybe a bad joke, but a joke nonetheless…...........

I DO agree with you however - I love what I do now because it's what I love to do and not what I'm paid to do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I think the best comeback to a joke is a serious response when I come up with, eh, nothing. I tried to think of somthing funny to respond with, but today hasn't been a funny type of day.


----------



## HorstPeter (Aug 27, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


I looked at that bike and then I saw 150 and I thought "what?". When I read on and came to the 50 I had already hit the emergency button. 150 already seemed too low for what it is when I compare it to run off the mill crap that's shoddily mass-produced. Now I have no idea how this really works over there, but it sounds like that store had no idea about pricing, or anything much at all. Just looking at that small photo of the bike one can see it's not a cheap throwaway item.

Good luck with finding a better store and the right customers base. Just don't let yourself get pushed down to such ridiculous prices. 50$, pff, I still can't get over that, so I can just imagine how you must've felt at the time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Questions answered on pricing, etc.......*
> 
> Good Morning!
> 
> ...


You're absolutely correct. That motorcycle, to give you an idea of the size, is 50" long. The tires turn. The entire handle bar and front fork assembly rotates. It takes me on average about thirty five hours to complete one. I can sell them at $150 because I have a good source for good lumber for free. I went once and priced, just out of curiosity, just what the lumber would cost of I bought it to build one of these. The lumber, not even counting glue, metal hardware, finish, or equipment wear, would have cost me over a hundred bucks. So, yes, I was a little offended at the $50 suggestion, to say the least.
Pricing is something that amazes me though. I'll give you a perfect example. 








I built this cradle. It is big enough for twins. It's all hardwood. I could even stand up in it (I weigh 220) to verify it's structural integrity. I had it for sale for $100. I had a guy that thought I was nuts because "I could buy a name brand cradle at Wal-Mart for $79.99". Now here is the rub. I priced it. Yes he could get that price on a crib, not a cradle. That's nitpicking though. The thing is, the crib at Wal-Mart is mass produced out of particle board. The bottom is nothing more than a piece of cardboard held up with a wire mesh. It's basically crap. 
As I found out later, the guy did go buy that Wal-Mart cradle. He came back wanting to buy the one I built. The Wal-Mart cradle had torn up. I had sold the one he had previously looked at. I was nice though and built him another one. 
I don't understand some people who will pay top dollar for foreign made junk that is of easy to recognize inferior quality. They refuse to pay even a fraction of what hand made items are worth. These same people though complain about what is happening to jobs in America.
I haven't given up though. It's been rough, but I firmly believe that somewhere I will find the right area, with the right clients, to sell my work for what it's worth.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

*A bit of feedback and a photo!*

It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.

As always the co-owner who I talked to could NOT have been nicer!

She stated that while my works were generating a TON of conversation and questions, none were sold yet. She is hoping that the upcoming 4th of July weekend is approaching and to "keep our fingers crossed".

I have a feeling they are priced a tad bit high and will have to be lowered around 10 percent to sell well - we will see.

Either way I am happy folks are talking about them - it's nice to see interest in your work even if they don't sell. 

She also snapped a picture on her iPhone and sent it to me - it was a tad dark so I lightened it up in PhotoShop before I posted it here so please excuse any graininess.










While this may not look like a ton of space, the shop is very small and the area is the first thing you see when you walk through the door to the shop - I am very happy with this placement!

I'll be sure to post again when I hear news.

-bob


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


I was told something very similar when I tried the consignment route. They had my work scattered in several different places around the shop. They told me that the areas my work was in had become the conversation spots of the shop. This made me feel good even if it didn't create cash flow. 
I got a call from the shop the other day. They wanted to offer me a dedicated room in the shop for my work. Instead of commision the room would be a set price each month and I could set it up any way I wished. I thought hard about it, but in the end, my wife and I decided we couldn't afford to take the risk at this time.


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


This happened to me too. I first consigned some of my best work to a small, off the main drag shop here in Fort Collins. They let me consign for the first month and after no sale, they said it would be a flat fee of $35 a month for 3 pieces. I promptly removed my work from the gallery and I'm still looking for a consignment gallery that is on or nearer to the main drag. All the high end shop are grouped together, but only allow certain kinds of art and photography. If I can get in one of those on a consignment only basis, I will jump at the chance. I sell all of my work either from my website or to family, friends and friends of friends. Starving artist and all that rot.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


Well, luckily the deal I have with this shop is that they collect a percentage of the sales so if nothing sells then I'm really not out any money.

With this single exception, I too have sold only to family, friends, co-workers and word of mouth.

I am lucky enough to have the "regular" 40+ hour per week job so I don't have to rely on my woodworking income to put food on the table.

We will see what transpires in the next couple of months. Fingers crossed.

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


I am watching this from the side lines and wishing you all the best Bob. Your work is really top notch and hopefully people will recognize it for that and you will make some sales. I think the placement in the shop is a good sign that the owner has confidence in you and your product also. As you said - you have a "regular job" so being patient and giving it a little time is not difficult. I think your work is beautiful. Keep us posted. 

Sheila


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Bob. I think the placement looks great, and I'm glad to hear that your work is generating interest. It's only a matter of time, and if this doesnt work out there is always another opportunity out there waiting to be discovered.

Keep us posted!


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


I thank you all for the support and the hopes!

As I have stated earlier, I sell almost 70% of all the scrollwork I make through co-workers and friends. I just don't make tons of copies of them is all. ;-)

I am on a small break at work right now and staring at Han Solo and Boba Fett hanging on my cubicle wall - both of these sold a few days ago to a co-worker and will be hanging in the person's home this weekend. 

That's what it's all about.

I will be sure to keep this thread going.

-bob


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


I love your outlook of things, Bob! You have the right attitude and that is why you are so successful. I am happy that you share these experiences with all of us, as it really puts things in a great perspective.

Have a great day!

Sheila


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *A bit of feedback and a photo!*
> 
> It's been just shy of twenty days now and my curiosity got the better of me. I picked up the phone and gave the shop a call.
> 
> ...


Bob, this is a great series. I flew into National Airport one day and happened by one of the small shops. I considered consigning my pens there. I didn't have enough inventory at the time so didn't pursue it. You might stop in the airport and look at some of the shops there. Talk to them to see if it might be worthwhile. I'm sure BWI has similar shops that would 'fit' your work.

I look forward to hearing how this turns out, and the input from others. Excellent series and thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

*Feedback and Good News!*

So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.

The lack of communication really didn't bother me at all since I assumed that I had no sales and I would shortly be going back to the shop, packing up my stuff and writing off the entire experience as a "lesson learned" with no money lost by anyone.

Not so fast. I finally got an email from one of the owners saying that business is "picking up this month" and two of my works sold in the last couple of weeks. 

She is getting more excited because she is receiving a lot of positive comments on my works as well - cool!

We might have to drop prices just a few bucks as I really believe that things are overpriced to enable both me and the shop to profit as much as we desired. She, however, still wants to wait a bit. Again, no big deal.

I'm just happy that I had some sales! Also, she is eager to continue to show/sell my works. Cool!

-bob


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Feedback and Good News!*
> 
> So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and tribulations…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Feedback and Good News!*
> 
> So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.
> 
> ...


That's great news Bob! I think it is really a positive response for the first month. Your work is really good and summer is just starting to get rolling with the last of the schools getting out only a couple of weeks ago. I am happy for you. I hope you get what you deserve for your time and expertise. Keep us posted!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Feedback and Good News!*
> 
> So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. It feels good when other's appreciate your work, doesn't it?


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Feedback and Good News!*
> 
> So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Feedback and Good News!*
> 
> So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bob.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Feedback and Good News!*
> 
> So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.
> 
> ...


This is good news, Bob. More power to your elbow.


----------



## Toninho (Aug 29, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Feedback and Good News!*
> 
> So, it's been 43 days since the last blog on this topic as well as around 30 days since I had any words from the shop.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bob!
It is very important people like the work of a professional like you!


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

*Restocking Day at the Painted Lady!*

I was recently asked by the owner's the shop if I had any more works to deliver as their inventory was getting low. I asked them about what subjects sell the best and got to work.

Today we took the hour-long trip to visit the shop - along with a box of 25 cuttings

The last time we took this trip was May of 2011, so I expected a few changes as shops like this tend to rotate their inventory on a seasonally basis. I was still kind of blown away with the amount of change - all the walls were painted differently as well as all of the furniture had been relocated. Even the cash register was moved the center of the store instead of by the entrance. It looked fantastic!

What was even nicer was that my display of cuttings was basically centered directly behind the register - one of the best locations in the store! As well, the display area allocated to my works was much larger as well - they had seven different works of mine hanging and could have added a couple more!

Then we got down to the task of delivery and returns. When the dust cleared, they took all but 5 of the cuttings and only returned 4. Three of the cuttings they didn't take were three duplicate Pittsburgh Steelers cuttings, to which was stated "This is a RAVEN'S store - we won't sell these in here!  " I couldn't agree more!

I was able to trade one of the Steelers later for a nice necklace my wife had her eye on - they plan of giving to a friend of theirs.

So, all is going quite well with my friends at the Painted Lady in Havre' de Grace, MD and I hope the relationship continues for quite a while!

Here's the view when you walk in the door:










Notice the stained glass image of Ray Lewis in the background - fantastic work!

Until the next update…...........

Cheers!

-bob


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KnotCurser said:


> *Restocking Day at the Painted Lady!*
> 
> I was recently asked by the owner's the shop if I had any more works to deliver as their inventory was getting low. I asked them about what subjects sell the best and got to work.
> 
> ...


Wow.. all seems to be going well for you… good luck on it all..


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Restocking Day at the Painted Lady!*
> 
> I was recently asked by the owner's the shop if I had any more works to deliver as their inventory was getting low. I asked them about what subjects sell the best and got to work.
> 
> ...


Boy! I am so happy to read this! I was wondering how you were doing at the shop. Thanks for keeping us posted. Keith has had mixed reviews from the shops that he has his pens in. Some of them are good, others he has to hunt down the owners for payment and to hear how he did each month. We are finding that it is strictly hit or miss. It appears that you have a good one there so it is worth the trip for you once in a while to check on things in person. What a wonderful surprise it must have been to see your work so prominently displayed! It is a nice compliment to you and shows you how much the owners respect you. I am happy things are selling too. Keep us posted on how things are going. We are all learning lots from your experiences.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

KnotCurser said:


> *Restocking Day at the Painted Lady!*
> 
> I was recently asked by the owner's the shop if I had any more works to deliver as their inventory was getting low. I asked them about what subjects sell the best and got to work.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I hope you sell all of them.


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

KnotCurser said:


> *Restocking Day at the Painted Lady!*
> 
> I was recently asked by the owner's the shop if I had any more works to deliver as their inventory was getting low. I asked them about what subjects sell the best and got to work.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you found a great shop to sell your pictures. It's nice when someone else thinks as much about your projects as you do. Congradulations! I'm excited for you.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

KnotCurser said:


> *Restocking Day at the Painted Lady!*
> 
> I was recently asked by the owner's the shop if I had any more works to deliver as their inventory was getting low. I asked them about what subjects sell the best and got to work.
> 
> ...


Good for you. That sounds like a really nice long term situation going on there.
I'll try to get up there someday.

And yes, that stained glass work looks really impressive - done with an artistic touch. Nice.

Steve


----------

